# Got the SOB!



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 2, 2007)

Murderer identified through the use of over fifty surveillance cameras. Although he wore a disguise, and his features weren't readable, police tracked him using video from many different locations and caught him after the murder entering the hospital where both he and the victim worked:
http://abcnews.go.com/2020/story?id=2755037&page=1


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 2, 2007)

Basically I am speachless after reading the story, beyond saying I'm glad they got him.


----------



## Kacey (Jan 2, 2007)

That's... that's... that's... I don't know what that is.  I'm glad the caught the nutjob, and I'm impressed with the policework; I'm just glad he'll never get out - and God, but I hope I never hear about this case and "early release for good behavior" in the same article.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow. Just wow. I wonder how they didn't catch him sooner shooting the way he did and the fact that 2 people survived. Weird.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 3, 2007)

Wow that is great work.  Having worked in the security field and Law Enforcement field (a long time ago) it is amazing what you can do with security cameras and sound detection systems.  The technology is just getting better and better all the time.  When I worked in that field we had one prominent case that was resolved very effectively with video evidence.  The Detectives here did a fantastic job putting it all together.


----------



## Drac (Jan 3, 2007)

Excellent work by all...


----------

